# مؤهلات مهندس السلامة



## fahmy86 (26 يونيو 2009)

*هل لازم يكون مهندس السلامة حاصل على بكالوريوس هندسة*

فعلا المنتدى اكثر من رائع 

بس لو حد عندة فكرة عن هل مهندس السلامة لازم يكون خريج هندسة؟ ولا ممكن يكون مؤهل عالى وحاصل على شهادات فى السلامة زى مثلا 
IOSH ,Nebosh,OSHA and CSP 
انا اللى بعرفة كدة 
Many safety engineers have backgrounds or advanced study in other disciplines, such as management and business administration, engineering, education, physical and social sciences and other fields. Others have advanced study in safety. This extends their expertise beyond the basics of the safety engineering profession.

المصدر 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Safety_engineer

ياريت الردود


----------



## sayed00 (27 يونيو 2009)

اخى الكريم فهمى

انا لى رأى فى الموضوع هذا و قد قلتة كثيرا بين المواضيع 

اين سيعمل مهندس السلامة؟

فى مصنع - فى موقع انشائى - فى معمل ......... الخ

الخلفية الهندسية سوف تجعلة اكثر تخصصا و فهم لطبيعة العمل كى يعرف كيف يقيم المخاطر و يتحكم فيها - مهندس السلامة ليس موجود فى الموقع كمراقب او مشرف فقط و ان كان كذلك فلابد لة من مسؤول متخصص يوجهه

ليس معنى ذلك ان غير المهندس لايبدع لا --- غير المهندس سوف يبدع فى التنفيذ و المراقبة

فقط للتوضيح : المهندس الذى اقصدة ذو الخلفية الفنية

ممكن خريج هندسة او علوم او بيئة اوووووو


تحياتى


----------



## ja'far abu shaikha (27 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أخي فهمي عندنا في الأردن هنالك الأخصائي في السلامة والصحة المهنية، يجب أن يكون مهندس بعد ذلك يأخذ دورة من معهد السلامة والصحة المهنية فيصبح أخصائي سلامة وصحة مهنية.
أما بالنسبة للفني فمن الشروط أن يكون قد أنها المرحلة الثانوية بنجاح( علمي ، صناعي ، تمريضي ) بعد ذلك يأخذ دورة من المعهد فيصبح فني سلامة وصحة مهنية.


----------



## fahmy86 (27 يونيو 2009)

طيب انا مبدئيا انا متشكر جدا على الردود القيمة دى 
بس خلينى اكون اكثر وضوح 
انا اللى بقصدة هل شرط ان يكون خرج هندسة 
بمعنى اخر 
انا حاصل على ليسانس الاداب قسم الجغرافيا وزى ما حضراتكم بتعرفوا اننا بندرس كل حاجة تتخيلها يعنى اى حاجة ضع قبلها كلمة جغرافيا 
المهم انا بشتغل كمهندس امن وسلامة فى موقع انشائى مع العلم انى حاصل على النيبوش 
دة صح ولا غلط لانى حصلت معاية مشكلة بسبب كدة مع العلم برضوة انا معتمد من قبل وزارة الاشغال بالكويت 
ومتشكر تانى على الردود ومنتظر نكمل الموضوع


----------



## احمدعبدالرحمن حسين (28 يونيو 2009)

شكرا علي الردوود الجميله انا عندي سوال وارجو الرد فيه معاهد خاصه زي المعهد العالي للهندسه وغيرها ومده الدراسه اربع سنوات وفيه معاهد اخري هل لو اخذت معهد وبكالوريس اكون مهندس بالعلم علي انني حاصل علي معهد فني تجاري وان لم يكن ينفع ما المطلوب بغير الدراسه في ثانوي والكلام ده اريد حل وطريق سريع وعفوا للاطالة


----------



## almasry (29 يونيو 2009)

:19: نقطة نظام :19:

لا يشترط أن تكون مهندس لكي تعمل كإخصائي سلامة وصحة مهنية ولكن يشترط أن تكون حاصل على مؤهل علمي عملي للعمل كإخصائي سلامة وصحة مهنية في جمهورية مصر العربية.

:12:​


----------



## الطيرالمسافر (29 يونيو 2009)

almasry قال:


> :19: نقطة نظام :19:​
> 
> 
> لا يشترط أن تكون مهندس لكي تعمل كإخصائي سلامة وصحة مهنية ولكن يشترط أن تكون حاصل على مؤهل علمي عملي للعمل كإخصائي سلامة وصحة مهنية في جمهورية مصر العربية.​
> ...


 

أخى المصرى ...

كلام مظبوط طبقاً لقانون العمل المصرى رقم 12 لسنة 2003


----------



## مروان البرنس (30 يونيو 2009)

عذراً لحذف الردود كون بعضها خرج عن الهدف الأساسي للموضوع
أخوتي الأعزاء:
في جميع القوانين لقب مهندس يعطى لخريج كلية هندسة أو معهد عالي
ولكن جرت العادة أن يتم اطلاق هذا اللقب في وطننا العربي على الفني الخبير بمهنته وهذا من باب التجاوز والاكبار لشأنه ولكن هذا لا يعني بأنه أصبح مهندس يمكنه الانتساب لنقابة المهندسين
ولكن في السلامة المهنية هنا الأمر مختلف
أولاً - يجب أن نميز بين مفهومان:
1- مهندس السلامة: وهو حكماً يجب أن يكون حاصل على شهادة هندسة من هيئة معترف بشهادتها بالاضافة للخبرة العملية والدورات في السلامة المهنية
2- مشرف سلامة: وهنا يمكن لأي شخص من خلال الخبرة العملية والدورات الحصول على هذا اللقب
فلدينا معهد تابع لاتحاد العمال يخضع فيه المتدرب لدورة سلامة مدتها 6 أشهر ويجب أن يكون لديه شهادة ثانوية علمي على الأقل ويتخرج منه مشرف سلامة وليس مهندس سلامة
ثانياً- السلامة المهنية عبارة عن تعاون بين عدة فروع:
فللمهندس دور حسب شهادته وللمجاز (جيلوجيا - علوم - كيمياء- ....) دور
يتكاملان مع بعضهم البعض
فمن غير المعقول وأنا مهندس ميكانيك أن لا أطلب رأي كيميائي عند دراستي لتأثير بعض المواد الكيميائة
أو لا أطلب رأي مجاز جغرافيا عند تجهيز محاضرة عن الاحتباس الحراري في منطقة ما
أو لا أطلب رأي مهندس زراعي عند تجهيز محاضرة عن مخاطر العمل الزراعي والمواد المستخدمة فيه
وكثيراً ما نحتاج مجاز الأدب الانكليزي عند الاختلاف على ترجمة معنى كلمة ما قد تكون مفصلية وأساسية في الموضوع
أخوتي لكل دوره والكل أساسي إن كان مهندس أم غير ذلك
وهنا كان البعض محقاً في أن المهندس عندما يذهب لمجال معين قد يكون هناك فنيين يعملون قبله في هذا المجال يفوقونه خبرة ولكن إن كان هذا المهندس مجد ومثابر سيسبقهم كونه يستطيع تحليل العمل والمخاطر وسيكسب الخبرة العملية مع خبرته النظرية التي لديه
ومن خلال تجربتي الشخصية:
أول من علمني مبادئ العمل في السلامة هو مشرف سلامة ولكن بفضل الله ومتابعتي للكتب والمراجع ومواقع الانترنت والعمل على تحليل المخاطر بشكل علمي من خلال دراستي استطعت خلال فترة أن أكسب الخبرة العملية مع خبرتي النظرية حتى أني أصبحت أعطي المحاضرات وإجراء التدريب العملي في كثير من المعاهد المختصة والمنشآت ليس في مبادئ السلامة فقط ولكن حتى دورات متخصصة في بعض فروع السلامة
أتمنى أن لا ينزعج احد من ردي ولكن هذا هو الواقع شئنا أم أبينا
مع تحياتي لكل الأخون من حاملي جميع الشهادات

مع إعتذار آخر للأخ مروان كوني سطوت على مكان رده ولكن للضرورة أحكام وهو متسامح دوماً
أخوكم غسان


----------



## memoman2006 (27 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
أولا ردا على الموضوع الشيق ده لازم نعرف يعني أيه سلامه وموجوده فين السلامه هي حماية العامل وأفراد العمل من أخطار العمل وده مشموجد بس في أماكن المهندسين زي المصانع والمواقع الإنشائيه ده موجود في اماكن كتير زي المعامل بجميع أنوعها فزي ما تفضل الأخ فهمي وتحدث على أن مهندس السلامة يجب أن يكون مهندس في الاساس كلامه صح لأن إذا كان بيشتغل في مصنع مثلا لازم يكون عنده درايه بقوانين الحركه في المعدات علشان يقدر يحدد مخاطرها ويحط خطة سلامه وده طبعا لازم يكون مهندس ميكانيكا أما إذا كان في معامل للكشف عن جودة مياه الشرب كل الهناك أخصائيين كيمياء وبيولوجي وليسو بمهندسين وهنا مش عايزين مهندسين بل محتاجين شخص بكون على درايه بعلوم البيولوجي والكيمياء علشان يعرف يرتب المواد الكيمياءية ويضع ورقة العمل في كل تجربه وده أكيد لازم يكون معاه باكلوريوس علوم في البيولوجي والكيمياء وده مش معنا أني أطلق عليه أسم مهندس لأنه معهوش هندسه وده برده أنه أقل من المهندس هما الإثنين درجه علميه متسامويه وهدفهم الأمن الصناعي بس ده مهمندس وده أخصائي وفي النهايه أحنا بنعمم لقب واحد للشخص المسؤل عن السلامة ( ضابط سلامة


----------



## جورج مصرى (28 مارس 2010)

اهلا بكم جميعا
انا عايز اسال عن مؤهلات مهندس السلامة ..انا مهندس كهرباء(اتصالات) و بشتغل فى الدعم الفنى و مهتم جدا بموضوع الامان والسلامة لكن عايز اعرف ايه مؤهلات مهندس السلامة المحترف وايه الحجات المفروض يعرفها ...شكرا لكم جميعا


----------



## ja'far abu shaikha (30 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أخي العزيز جورج مصري عندنا في الأردن يجب أن يحصل المهندس على دورة في السلامة والصحة المهنية من المعهد المختص بذلك لكي يصبح أخصائي سلامة وصحة مهنية بالإضافة الى العديد من الدورات الخاصة بهذا الموضوع لكي تزداد الخبرة لديك.


----------



## جورج مصرى (31 مارس 2010)

ja'far abu shaikha قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> أخي العزيز جورج مصري عندنا في الأردن يجب أن يحصل المهندس على دورة في السلامة والصحة المهنية من المعهد المختص بذلك لكي يصبح أخصائي سلامة وصحة مهنية بالإضافة الى العديد من الدورات الخاصة بهذا الموضوع لكي تزداد الخبرة لديك.


 
شكرا لك يا اخى على اجابتك


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (31 مارس 2010)

أخي جورج:
أهلاً وسهلاً بك
هناك عدة طرق لذلك:
- كونك مهندس يمكن العمل في قسم سلامة مهنية في إحدى المنشآت وتكسب الخبرة من الموجودين
- عمل دورات في مراكزالسلامة المهنية الرسمية
- دورات في مراكز تدريب سلامة مهنية خاصة معتمدة رسمياً (وهنا حاذر من الخداع وتأكد إذا كانت الشهادات معتمدة)


----------



## جورج مصرى (1 أبريل 2010)

شكرا مهندس غسان...


----------



## sayed00 (2 أبريل 2010)

اهلا جورج

كونك مهندس كهرباء فهذا جيد كبداية للعمل بالمجال 

تحتاج لدخول المجال (ان كانت معلوماتك عنة قليلة) ان تأخذ دورة الاوشا بس خلى بالك الموضوع مش بس شهادة انت تحتاك ان تتعلم (الاوشا غنية لكن خربوها التجار) 

بعد الاوشا سوف يكون لديك بعض المعلومات لابد من خبرة عملية مع احد المتخصصين فى احدى الشركات (كونك كهرباء انصحك ان يكون اتجاهك للمجال - اعنى الكهرباء) لانة يحتاج مثلك (و انصحك ايضا دراسة اجهزة الوقاية الكهربائية لانها سوف تساعدك كثيرا كونك مهندس سلامة)

بعد سنتين على الاقل خبرة انصحك بدورة النيبوش و بعدها تكون على مستوى جيد تستطيع طلب الراتب الى انت عاوزة

و بعدها المجال مفتوح للعمل و استمرار الدراسة

لو عاوز نصائح اكثر انا حاضر

(خلينا نجيب رجلك للمجال)


تحياتى


----------



## سفيان عبد الباري (3 أبريل 2010)

أخي الكريم كونك مهندس يمكنك ذلك والخبرة تأتي مع الوقت و لا توجد نهاية للتحصيل العلمي فكل يوم يمر الا و اكتسبت شيء جديدا و أنصحك بأخذ دورة النيبوش العالمية لأنها أصبحت إحدى المعاييرالأساسية في التوظيف. و وفقك الله.


----------



## الــذيــب (4 أبريل 2010)

*أريد أن أتخصص في مجال السلامة والصحة المهنية !!!*

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

يشرفني الإنضمام إليكم أخواني عبر ملتقى المهندسين العرب

ويسعدني أن أبدأ مشاركتي الأولى في هذا القسم (قسم السلامة والصحة المهنية)

---
--
---

أنا أريد أن أتخصص في مجال السلامة والصحة المهنية ولا أعرف من أين أبدأ ! :80:

هل حصولي على دورة الأوشا تكفي لأن أدخل هذا المجال واحصل على وظيفة

أم أن الامر يتطلب حصولي على اكثر من ذلك. ؟؟؟

وهل دورة الأوشا مقتصره على العاملين في هذا المجال أم لااا ؟؟
*​


----------



## samahcivil (5 أبريل 2010)

انا درست هندسة مدنية وعاوزة اتخصص فى السلامة والصحة المهنية من اين ابدأ ماهى الكتب المطلوبة واين اجدها اريد بداية الطريق ارجوووووكم


----------



## eng.ha (5 أبريل 2010)

شكرا للجميع على المعلومات الجميلة


----------



## شعاع نوور (20 أبريل 2010)

ياجماعه اللي عايز يشتغل في هذا المجال وخاصه لو من في مصر من الأخر ..عايز كوسه وخش في اي شركه..لا مؤهل ولا اي حاجه وممكن كمان من غير دورات..

لا اقول هذا الكلام وانا مبسوط..انا نفسي يكون في رقابه على هذه الوظيفه اكثر من ذلك..ولكن هذا واقع انا في هذه الوظيفه حوالي 6 سنين واعلم جيدا ما يحدث في مصر..خلينا واقعيين.


----------



## qatari97 (23 أبريل 2010)

سلام عليكم شباب 
انا اخوكم محمد من قطر,مجال عملي في السلامة و اردت ان اعرف غسان عن الاخ اذا كان خبير في السلامة,فهذا ما ابحث عنه لتطير معلوماتي في السلامة.للمعلومة:هذا اليوم الاول لي في هذا المنتدي الجيد.


----------



## civilwalid (15 مايو 2010)

مشكور وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## القطري2006 (16 مايو 2010)

*موضوع ممتاز وتشكر عليه
وسؤالي​

متى يستحق مسؤل السلامة صفة مهندس ؟؟ وهل هناك قوانيين او معايير دولية تحدد هذا ..؟؟

بمعنى
(( مثلا خريج علوم حاصل على عدة دورات في السلامة آيوش - نيبوش - خبره ميدانية ))
هل يستحق صفة مهندس ؟؟ ومتى يحق له ذلك 

وشكرا​*


----------



## القطري2006 (16 مايو 2010)

qatari97 قال:


> سلام عليكم شباب
> انا اخوكم محمد من قطر,مجال عملي في السلامة و اردت ان اعرف غسان عن الاخ اذا كان خبير في السلامة,فهذا ما ابحث عنه لتطير معلوماتي في السلامة.للمعلومة:هذا اليوم الاول لي في هذا المنتدي الجيد.



هلا أخوي ... ممكن اعرف في أي مجال تشتغل يمكن أفيدك ... ويمكن انا استفيد منك

ههههههههههههههههه


----------



## القطري2006 (18 مايو 2010)

القطري2006 قال:


> *موضوع ممتاز وتشكر عليه
> وسؤالي​
> 
> متى يستحق مسؤل السلامة صفة مهندس ؟؟ وهل هناك قوانيين او معايير دولية تحدد هذا ..؟؟
> ...




:87:


----------



## احمد المشرقي (20 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم

مهندس السلامة ليس مراقب بالمهندس السلامة يجب ان يشارك و ان يقوم بالتوجيه و اعطاء النصح داخل اي منشاءة او مؤسسة سواء صناعية او خدمية ايدارية و العمل على ازالة كل ما امكن ازالة من مخاطر سواء كان دالك بالطرق الهندسة او ازالة مصدر الخطورة او بالطرق الايدارية و اخيرا باستخدام معدات الوقاية الشخصية لدا يجب ان لا يقتصر دوره على المراقبة فقط


----------



## sayed00 (20 مايو 2010)

يا اخوان

الموضوع ليس بالدورات - المهندس هو من درس و تخرج من كليات الهندسة و اعترفت بة نقابات الهندسة

هذا ما يستحق لقب مهندس

اما بالنسبة للعمل ربما مع الخبرة و التدريب يكتسب غير المهندس خبرة و مؤهلات المهندس و ربما يكون فى العمل ناجح لكن ليأخذ لقب مهندس دى فى ايد نقابة المهندسين

مجرد توضيح ربما يزعل منى غير المهندسين لكن هذا هو الواقع


تحياتى


----------



## !! Ahmed !! (24 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 


ياجماعة الخير لا يطلق على من يعمل في السلامه والصحه المهنيه لقب مهندس لانه لايعتبر من الهندسه وانما من فروع العلوم .. ولكن تجاوزا يطلق عليه مهندس



أنا أدرس حاليا هذا التخصص Occupational Safety & Health Technology 

في جامعة : Murray State University في ولاية كنتاكي في أمريكا ..

سأكون جاهز لاي معلومات عن الجامعه


----------



## sayed00 (24 مايو 2010)

شكور احمد على التوضيح لكنى اختلف معك بخصوص موضوع لقب مهندس

نعم هو علم من العلوم مثل الكهربائية و الميكانيكية و المدنية و الكميائية ووووووو هل تختلف معى ان كل هذه علوم - اذن هو منهم 

مشكلتنا انة لم يدرس كعلم بذاتة فى دولنا العربية لذلك المهندسين خريجى الكهرباء و الميكانيكا و المدنى و الكميائى و غيرهم اتجهو الية

بخصوص الجامعة ياريت تسأل لى عن ماستر السلامة و الصحة المهنية و كم يكلف


----------



## القطري2006 (26 مايو 2010)

sayed00 قال:


> بخصوص الجامعة ياريت تسأل لى عن ماستر السلامة و الصحة المهنية و كم يكلف



أضم صوتي لصوت أخي سيد بخصوص الدراسة في هذه الجامعه 
(( الماستر ))


----------



## !! Ahmed !! (27 مايو 2010)

sayed00 قال:


> شكور احمد على التوضيح لكنى اختلف معك بخصوص موضوع لقب مهندس
> 
> نعم هو علم من العلوم مثل الكهربائية و الميكانيكية و المدنية و الكميائية ووووووو هل تختلف معى ان كل هذه علوم - اذن هو منهم
> 
> ...


 


إسمح لي يا اخ سعيد لازلت مصر على ان التخصص لايعتبر هندسه لانه تحت كلية العلوم وليس تحت كلية الهندسه .. عموما مافيه خلاف ان شاء الله والمساله أولا واخيرا تعتمد على المسمى الوظيفي لك في الجهه اللي تعمل فيها ..


بالنسبه للماجستير في ثلاث برامج : 
1- Safety Managment
2- Industrial Hygien
3- Environmental

وتكاليف الدارسه ماعرفها بالضبط ولكن ماتتعدى 5000 دولار بالفصل والواحد وهذا يعتبر مبلغ جدا ممتاز مقارنه بجامعات ثانيه..



بالتوفيق


----------



## sayed00 (27 مايو 2010)

اشكرك احمد على الرد

و لكن اريد تفاصيل اكثر عن موضوع الماستر - يمكنك مراسلتى على الخاص او على منتديات سلامتك


تحياتى


----------



## !! Ahmed !! (28 مايو 2010)

حاولت ارسلك على الخاص بس للاسف ماقدرت لازم المشاركات تكون على الاقل 50 مشاركه..


عموما البرنامج عبارة عن 30 ساعه وهذا يعتمد على تخصصك في البكالريوس مثلا اذا كنت مهندس كهرباء او ميكانيكا ضروري تاخذ مواد غير الـ 30 ساعه هذي ولكن اذا كان تخصصك في البكالريوس سيفتي فتقل عليك .. 

مادري اذا فيه سؤال محدد تبغاني اجاوبك عليه ؟ 
واذا كنت في السعوديه تقدر تتواصل معاي عن طريق الجوال او الايميل ahmed_sac في الهوتميل 



بالتوفيق أخوي


----------



## hguvda (23 مارس 2012)

اننى حاصل بكالوريوس زراعة ومشترك بنقابة المهندسين الزراعين وتم تسوية حالتى الوظفية بمسمى اخصائى شئون بيئية مع ابقائى بلعمل الفنى وقد قمت بطلب بتغير المسمى الوظيفى مما يناسب القسم الذى الموجود بة وهو صيانة اجهزة وللعمل تم تسوية حالات زملائى قبلى بسنة او اكثر وتم تغير المسمى الوظيفى لهم وقد طبق القرار عليهم مثلى بضم نصف المدة بناء على قرار وزير الكهرباء بعد ثورة 25 يناير لوجود الاعتصامات بالشركة وفى هذا القرار ايضاء بتسوية حالات الحاصلين على موهل قبل الخدمة مع عدم ضم الخدمة السابقة وتعينهم من اول وجديد وتم تعينهم وعدم ابقائهم فى العمل الفنى السابق ومسمايتهم والموهلات التى حاصلين عاليها كالاتى دبلوم تجارة وكان سائف بقى فنى سائق ولا يصح ان يكون دبلوم التجارة فنى ثانيا" بكالوريوس كلية تربية وكان تعينة عامل قبل تسويت حالتة الوظفية وبقى باحث شنون ادارية والاخر فنى وتسوية حالتة الوظفية الى نفس المسمى وهو حاصل على خدمة اجتماعية والاخر نفس المسمى وحاصل على معهد عالى علوم تجارية وبناء على لائحة الشركة والوظائف التى بها تقدمت ان اكون 1- مهندس سلامة وصحة مهنية 2- مهندس اطفاء ودفاع مدنى 3- مهندس مرافق 4- مهندس بحوث جيولوجية ومقاومة التربة وتم الرد عدم الموافقة لان الاخ اللى فى اللجنة مش عاجبو العجب ولازم اللى يساومى الى مهندس يكون دارس خمس سنوات ويكون مشترك فى نقابة المهندسين واننى قمت بارفاق كارنية النقابة والدورات اللتى تاهلنى الى ذلك عايز اعرف رض سعادتكم وهل المهندس الزراعى يمكن ان يشغل احد الوظائف ام لا وشكرا"


----------



## handasa_m2 (30 ديسمبر 2012)

انا مهندس مدنى وعايز اشتغل فى شركه بترول فقالولى خد دوره ال csp وهتشتغل هنا على طوول عايز اعرف الدروه دى بتتاخد منين وهل ليها موقع او دراسه على الانترنت وينفع اصلا لمدنى ولا ما ينفعش انا شايف معظم كلامك على علوم وكهرباء وكيمياء


----------

